# Another E46 get the CF treatment



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

After sourcing another CF effect film, at a more reasonable cost than the 3M film we used on the white M3, we used Pauls E46 as a test mule, a) to see how it was to work with and b) to see how it faired in day to day use.














































And the end results























































If anyone is interested prices for roofs are now between £200 - £250, and if anyone wants to see it in the flesh then head over to the Bimmerflex show Nr Hampton Court on Sunday

Cheers
Bryan and team :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

that looks like flawless work!

would love the ibiza done at some point!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks cracking mate :thumb:, will deffo keep this in mind for when I get a new car.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

looks really good, has he got the carbon roundels aswell to match the new roof?


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice job that.

The carbon roof looks really good on that colour of car.

Chris.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great :thumb:, maybe slightly glossier then the 3M one ?? or is it just the light reflection.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Looks great :thumb:, maybe slightly glossier then the 3M one ?? or is it just the light reflection.


Has a bit more of a sheen to it, and available in silver, grey and white as well!


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

price please for an e46 4dr roof


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Looks great!!
Alex


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Nickos said:


> price please for an e46 4dr roof


£200 - drop me an email bryan @ driveandshine.co.uk if you want any further info :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks well smart.

Nice job too!!

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Probably a silly question, but can you do bonnets too?

My tiny Clio bonnet...


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Probably a silly question, but can you do bonnets too?


We can do the whole car if you want! :lol:

Yes we can do bonnets as well drop me an email (address above) :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Good stuff, I seem however to be licking my top lip in one pic and eating biscuits in another, is that how the day was, really? !

This film is good stuff, the wing mirrors are a thing of considerable beauty, wrapped to perfection!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll send you an email shortly.

Do you know how resistant it is to stone chipping? My angled bonnet seems to love them  So I'd like to try this instead of a respray


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Good stuff, I seem however to be licking my top lip in one pic and eating biscuits in another, is that how the day was, really? !


Pretty much sums the day up!

Although Paul and I did get some 'proper' work done as well!


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

ukimportz said:


> looks really good, has he got the carbon roundels aswell to match the new roof?


I don't like them to be honest, so I'll be keeping true standard ones.

The film will be a lot more stone chip resistant than regular paint, but it's not as tough as the clear protection film which is 2-3 times as thick as the vinyl we use.


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

looking good Bryan, if you need and more test mules you know where i am lol


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice really liking this idea

If you have some RDS on the surface will they show through in the wrap? (the king that you can see but wouldn't attempt to remove)


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bryan, awesome stuff, I'm heading up to Bimmerflex on Sunday with some of the lads at E46Zone, will keep my eyes peeled for you :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

No Jon, they wouldn't. If you had a proper scrape, or dent, the film will follow it, but not scratches (of which there were some on my roof thanks to water blade use by the previous user too deep to safely polish out)


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Shine On said:


> No Jon, they wouldn't. If you had a proper scrape, or dent, the film will follow it, but not scratches (of which there were some on my roof thanks to water blade use by the previous user too deep to safely polish out)


Exacty what i was thinking/hoping cheers Paul

The bonnet on the wife's had been worn thin by a body shop buffering when replacing the passenger wing (I presume due to an accident with the previous but one owner).

When Steve did the mega session on it he had to go gentle over this part suggesting it might be worth respraying, this style of wrap however might offer a stop gap solution (allowing for future painting but short term cover up)

The light grey or white CF might look best against the black HHHmmmm


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Nice really liking this idea
> 
> If you have some RDS on the surface will they show through in the wrap? (the king that you can see but wouldn't attempt to remove)


We've some bike panniers to do with this film which have a few deepish gouges on them, I did a quck test on Saturday and it pretty much covered those up, will post up the results thursday when they've been done


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Bryan, awesome stuff, I'm heading up to Bimmerflex on Sunday with some of the lads at E46Zone, will keep my eyes peeled for you :thumb:


You've just reminded me i need to add my name to the convoy thread!! :wave:


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

Bryan have you got a stand at bimmerflex?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

paul46rider said:


> Bryan have you got a stand at bimmerflex?


No mate, just having a day out with the boys, although Paul is tempted to enter it in the show 'n' shine!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice job looks great - love the mirrors


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks good - seems to really suit that grey colour perfectly :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work bryan. 

Tempeted to use that to hide all the evils on the e30 bonnet


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

That looks wicked !!! :devil:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice work fellas look forward to seeing it in the flesh


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks great, i see you mentioned a white CF effect, any way you can show me what it looks like


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Bryan, not sure if I've understood this right, but you have different colours of CF wrap? If so, got any pics (even if it's on the role) to see what they look like? Much appreciated if you do.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Gandi said:


> Looks great, i see you mentioned a white CF effect, any way you can show me what it looks like





Mother-Goose said:


> Bryan, not sure if I've understood this right, but you have different colours of CF wrap? If so, got any pics (even if it's on the role) to see what they look like? Much appreciated if you do.


Guys - the c/f colours are here, please note they are scans for colour the pattern is a bit wrong with the scanner getting confused over the image!

:




































:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Nice work fellas look forward to seeing it in the flesh


It will be there for you to see mate, we've got coffee and everything...:thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Am hugely impressed with your work.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I like the white and grey ones, they will look quite nice on a silver car. Hmmm food for thought.


----------



## M3-QTR (Feb 28, 2009)

Can this be made in 1x1 CF weave ?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

M3-QTR said:


> Can this be made in 1x1 CF weave ?


It's a vinyl film mate, comes in the "weave" you see above. :thumb:


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

That looks awesome


----------

